# New England Aquarium



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, last week my wife and i went to Boston and visited the New England Aquarium.What a great place to visit. Thought I would share with u some pics we took.
Quality of the pictures are not the greatest, but i hope you enjoy them..(pics taken with iphone).

There were a variety of saltwater species including, jelly fish, penguins, turtles, reefs,fish,seahorses, weedy seadragon and leafy seadragon.

The most amazing part they had a giant aquarium with sharks, x rays and tons of fish including a huge puffer. Also had an opportunity to go on a whale watch tour.

Got 2 frags from usa which i will leave for the end.

Thank u and enjoy them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

More pictures


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

More...lol


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG PENGUINS!

I've always wanted to go to one of those super big aquariums. I heard Georgia Aquarium is the biggest one in the world.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The large aquariums are interesting, but I like reef aquariums better.

Unfortuantely most large "reef" aquariums are full of fake corals, and this aquarium is no exception. However, it seems some smaller tanks do have live corals and Anemones. 

Definitely cool, but a little underwhelming for reef enthusiasts..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ugh I want an aquarium here dangit!! Com'on ripley's! lol

Looks amazing Explorer, how was boston anyways?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice pictures and thanks for sharing


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Conix i agree with u, i like reefs better, i was a bit dissapointed cos i wanted to see more reefs than anything else but unfortunally they only had 2 of them.
The ones with fish were full of fake corals.

I had the chance to go different fish stores in Bufalo and Boston but i did not see anything great or out of the ordinary, toronto has better ones and better priced.

Ciddian Boston was good for a break, whale watch was amazing but im happy to be back to Toronto, nothing like Canada!!

Ohhh, forgot to mention i saw a pair or piccaso clown fish which i wanted to buy but i did not(180 pair)...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Reef aquarium pics


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Hope you had a great time. That huge cylinderal tank is amazing. Boston is awesome.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Boston is terrific. Did you have a chance to go on the duck boat tour? Quack...Quack....lol


----------

